# 1952 schwinn green phantom bike



## tomsjack (Jan 22, 2022)

1952 schwinn green phantom bike On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/185266682521?


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 23, 2022)

Seller on the Bay with zero feedback,
selling his bike he got when he was 12 years old, in 1952....
Pics are nice:





















1952 schwinn green phantom bike. I got this bike in 1952 for my 12th birthday, I am the only owner. It has the original paint, The finders are after market. The bearings have been replaced,all the chrome has been redone, all new spokes and seat redone with real leather. 
  Most of the bike is original.


----------



## Schwinny (Jan 23, 2022)

Could have at least waxed the paint if you're gonna make it all shiny.
I don't know....

That house and yard, 1st sale on eBay for a guy that disassembles bikes and gets parts chromed and doesn't touch the paint. Hmmmm
Is that Tuna I smell?


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 23, 2022)

Schwinny said:


> Could have at least waxed the paint if you're gonna make it all shiny.
> I don't know....
> 
> That house and yard, 1st sale on eBay for a guy that disassembles bikes and gets parts chromed and doesn't touch the paint. Hmmmm
> Is that Tuna I smell?




The seller signed up on eBay April Fools Day 2012. If his numbers are correct he was born in 1940, so he's currently 81-82 years old. So he probably has better things to do than wax a bike.  😂


----------



## Schwinny (Jan 23, 2022)

Ist sale and signed up on Fools day 10 years ago?

Where do I bid?......


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Jan 26, 2022)

WOW! whit all the respect to the seller(original owner)
and my humble opinion in this Schwinn green phantom, but I don't see "the light to the end of the tunnel" nor even in the repo fenders, and the rest of the parts! I'm believing, maybe the only, survivor parts from the 1952 year, are the painted in green and black*!* just added my $20.00 green dollars to the post😷😎😜


----------



## Grvdggr (Jan 26, 2022)

Phantoms did not come Skip tooth....


----------



## phantom (Jan 30, 2022)

Bike sold for $335   3 bidders  local pick up.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 30, 2022)

phantom said:


> Bike sold for $335   3 bidders  local pick up.




Someone sure got a good deal on a load of nice parts.


----------

